# Picture your subtype



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey! We already have a cool thread by @Humaning to picture tritypes... But subtypes are pretty important too so I was thinking we need this thread. And, at their best, pictures can be highly informative (and amusing) and also express the most fundamental things really well.

Feel free to post pictures of other subtypes than your own too but it would be cool to know what's your _own_ subtype.

Mine is sx/sp.










Btw, the one over there in my signature is actually pretty good sx/sp too :tongue:


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

And this might work for sp/sx.


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you for the mention, I am interested to see what others will contribute
Mine: Sx/Sp or visa-versa


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sp/Sx


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I like this one of me.

* Sp/Sx*


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

LucidDream said:


> Hey! We already have a cool thread by @_Humaning_ to picture tritypes... But subtypes are pretty important too so I was thinking we need this thread. And, at their best, pictures can be highly informative (and amusing) and also express the most fundamental things really well.
> 
> Feel free to post pictures of other subtypes than your own too but it would be cool to know what's your _own_ subtype.
> 
> ...


Heh, I just realized the picture is missing, I guess the form of the file wasn't appropriate... Well, I'll have new ones anyway :tongue:

*Sx/sp*


















_how cool_ ^_^









her facial expression reveals it really well, I think









a bit more abstact to get to idea









yes, it's Johnny Depp


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

*Sp/So*___________________________


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

So/Sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sx/Sp


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

So + Sp


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

sp/sx ascetic


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

^^ so/sx E6 style


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sp/So (8w7)











Sp/Sx (8w7)











So/Sp (8w9)











So/Sx (2w1)











Sx/Sp (9w8)











Sx/So (7w8)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sp/So (5w6)











Sp/Sx (8w9)











So/Sp (6w5)











So/Sx (7w8)











Sx/Sp (7w6)











Sx/So (1w2)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sp/So


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> sp/sx ascetic


Love it! roud:


----------

